# Xbox 360 wireless controller wird nicht erkannt\ Controller ausschalten



## .::ASDF::. (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

den Controller benutze ich schon seit ca. einem Jahr ohne Probleme. Der Controller selbst geht auch noch, weil der grüne Ring leuchtet. 
Allerdings leuchtet der Sender nicht mehr und es kommt nicht mehr das typische USB-Ein-und-Aussteck-Geräusch beim Wechseln des USB-Steckers.
Das Problem besteht seit dem ich mir eine neue Tastatur gekauft hatte. Aber da der Sender auch nicht an einem anderen PC erkannt wird kann das damit eigentlich nicht zusammenhängen.
Meine Befürchtung ist das der Sender vielleicht ein Kabelbruch erlitten hat, als ich die neue Tastatur angeschlossen hab. Ansonsten könnt ihr weitere Lösungsvorschläge posten.

Mfg .::ASDF::.


----------



## MasterMystery (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Xbox 360 wireless controller wird nicht erkannt*

Wenn du noch Garantie hast, dann ruf Microsoft Xbox an, dort musst du Daten usw. angeben und die schicken dir dann einen neuen!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Xbox 360 wireless controller wird nicht erkannt*

Jo, da muss ja irgendwas am Empfänger kaputtgegangen sein, is aber vermutlich nur Zufall und nicht WEGEN der neuen Tastatur.


----------



## AchtBit (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Xbox 360 wireless controller wird nicht erkannt*

schade dass M$ noch ganz ist


----------



## .::ASDF::. (21. Januar 2011)

So ich war mal bei Media Markt wegen dem Controller. Das Ergebnis war das die Garantie nicht mehr zählte und ich nur noch auf die Kulanz von Mircosoft hoffen konnte. Da sich das wahrscheinlich nicht gelohnt hätte (Versankosten, etc.). hab ich mir nun einen neuen Controller geholt. 

Allerdings hab ich nun ein neues Problem. Der neue Controller ist mit einem Kabel verbunden. Wie kann ich den Controller ausschalten. Vorher brauchte ich nur die Batterien herausnehmen zum Ausschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2011)

Wozu denn auschalten, wenn der ein Kabel hat? ^^  Da werden ja keine Batterien leer oder so, der hat ja gar keine. Ansonsten steck den halt einfach ab vom USB-Port.


und btw: Man muss nicht die Batterien rausnehmen bei wireless, sondern der schaltet sich nach ein paar Minuten von alleine ab.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Januar 2011)

Muss man nicht, aber besser ist, denn das Abschalten dauert immerhin 15 Minuten.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (21. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist das der Controller z.B. auch bei Crysis aktiviert ist und dann ständig mitbrummt. Den USB Stecker könnte ich natürlich auch rausziehen aber ich hatte vielleicht an eine andere Lösung gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2011)

Ach so, deswegen. Also, ich wüßte da keine andere Möglichkeit, sofern auch bei der Anleitung nichts dabeisteht. Ich persönlich benutze für kabelgebundene Pads eh den Front-USB, und da ist ein Abstecken ja schnell gemacht, das Pad kommt dann in eine Schublade.


----------



## zøtac (21. Januar 2011)

Mhm, also mei M$ an zu rufen hätt sich gelohnt, hab meinem Controller mal auf Kulanz ausgetauscht bekommen (der war 1 Jahr über der garantie), musste den alten nicht einschicken und keinen Versand bezahlen^^


----------

